# Mobile Support Workshops



## ChezaRose (Nov 11, 2016)

So, I have this thing where if I don't feel like I am helping people I basically become really depressed and it sucks. So, I was _thinking _of maybe trying to have some kind of mobile support "workshop" given the current state of things post-election. But, I am not really sure how to go about that, if it is actually safe and if it can actually be done (yea I know the you can do anything if you want to stuff but regardless).

With that being said if anyone would like to throw out ideas or pointers or participation of some kind, please do so. 

Safety is a main concern and priority though.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Nov 11, 2016)

Well there's lots of folks out here/there that need help in all sorts of ways. People need to pull it together and mobilize to resist like never before. This shit's for real.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been thinking of something like this for some time now. I guess it would be a combo of this and the stp Basecamp network idea. Basically, have somewhere in every region where people come together and share their skills, learn new things, even just take time off to figure out wtf they want to learn. Somewhat like a living Ted talk, only dirtier.


----------



## Cosmic Rob (Nov 12, 2016)

What do you mean by mobile support?


----------



## HoboinaTux (Jan 14, 2017)

This interests me. Anyone still thinking about this?


----------



## ChezaRose (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey I forgot about this. Was going through my own little depression thing for a minute. But id still like to organize something. I'm in Arizona right now where is everyone at or how do people want to go about this?


----------



## HoboinaTux (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm in Austin. Not quite sure how to go about this really. I am however, willing and eager to do what I can. I too feel much better when I am helping people. I need something like this in my life.


----------

